
Show HN: Blockchain for software engineers - pplonski86
https://github.com/benstew/blockchain-for-software-engineers
======
benstew
150+ helpful resources captured on my two year journey from web dev to
blockchain engineer

------
hieloz
Thanks for your sharing!

